
Why Elizabeth Warren Feels 'Uneasy' Online - gigama
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/opinion/elizabeth-warren-big-tech-privacy.html
======
gigama
"I sometimes think, 'What if some creepo is looking in the window?' It could
be a corporate creepo... It's wrong. We need to put a stop to it."

Respect others as you would want to be respected.

Don't be a #corporatecreepo

